# Cosa state facendo?



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Io divanato, guardo tu si que vales. Tra un'oretta devo uscire, in auto, in pigiama, felpa, scarpe da tennis ed andare a prendere numero tre ed alcuni suoi amici, stasera è il mio turno.
E fuori fa -3....mi invidiate neh?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io divanato, guardo tu si que vales. Tra un'oretta devo uscire, in auto, in pigiama, felpa, scarpe da tennis ed andare a prendere numero tre ed alcuni suoi amici, stasera è il mio turno.
> E fuori fa -3....mi invidiate neh?


Sto messa esattamente come te...io non metto nemmeno le scarpe . Crocs e via...
Ogni venerdì e sabato sera


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Il venerdì no perché il sabato c'è scuola.
Che vita....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il venerdì no perché il sabato c'è scuola.
> Che vita....


Ecco noi non abbiamo la scuola il sabato


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Quanti anni ha il tuo?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha il tuo?


17


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

I miei 16, 13, 11 e 9, tutti maschi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I miei 16, 13, 11 e 9, tutti maschi.


Non ti invidio proprio


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Per ora non sono ancora pentito.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per ora non sono ancora pentito.


Credo sia impossibile pentirsi di avere dei figli 
A me ne bastano due e a volte mi avanzano anche


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2019)

Del numero intendevo....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2019)

Poi crescono... i miei figli sono usciti poco, prima di essere autonomi. Però il figlio sceglieva amico fuori zona


----------



## Irrisoluto (15 Dicembre 2019)

ecco perché non ho figli...a volte dimentico


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io divanato, guardo tu si que vales. Tra un'oretta devo uscire, in auto, in pigiama, felpa, scarpe da tennis ed andare a prendere numero tre ed alcuni suoi amici, stasera è il mio turno.
> E fuori fa -3....mi invidiate neh?


già superato, ora tuti patentati


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2019)

Io rientrato ora. Andato a letto alle 8, sveglia a mezzanotte, chiusura del locale, accompagnato amica a casa, un paio d'ore di sesso tutto tenerone (stava cotta e languida) colazione, tra poco vado a prendere la figlia che stamattina andiamo a cavallo se fa bel tempo. Baby-sitter una mano santa.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ecco perché non ho figli...a volte dimentico


Mi ricordi uno che si tagliò i coglioni per non farla godere.....
Dai non ci credo che è solo per questo.
A proposito chi ha vinto tu si que vales?


----------

